# Re-beginning guitar



## collinb

I've been out of it for a few years and am now going to enjoy classical guitar once again.
I picked up what appears to be a quite nice guitar but am having trouble identifying it specifically.
Can anyone here assist me with that?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632173016873/


----------



## realdealblues

Well according to the tag in the photo, it's made by Manuel Conteras who is a pretty famous luthier in Spain.

His website is here, although it appears to be in Spanish.

http://www.manuelcontreras.com/

I've heard of him, but never seen or played any of his guitars. Assuming it's not a knockoff then it should be a pretty nice guitar.


----------

